# South Park Season 15 episode 7 thoughts?



## lordrand11 (Jun 9, 2011)

It seems to me that that was one of the biggest episodes of South Park and possibly a clincher for the entire series. I think Matt and Trey were trying to make a statement with this episode along the lines of "This is it we're done with this show".


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 10, 2011)

What? I thought they were just mocking every weekly episode where it ends sad or something, then the next week's episode has it where as if nothing happening. I thought they were just mocking how everything is the same.


----------



## xxteargodxx (Jun 11, 2011)

I loved the new episode, though  feel as if I was left on a BIG cliffhanger..This is going to be interesting if Cartman and Kyle are now buddy buddy.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 11, 2011)

xxteargodxx said:
			
		

> I loved the new episode, though  feel as if I was left on a BIG cliffhanger..This is going to be interesting if Cartman and Kyle are now buddy buddy.


Don get your hopes up highly unlikly


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 13, 2011)

Finally got round to watching the episode today!  Thought it was great, although I'm not overly sure it's pointing towards it being the final season but I can see how you can take it that way.  Specially after Matt and Trey mentioned they were none too happy about the censorship of the episode 301 and some of the other things they said regarding it.


----------



## Izzy011 (Jun 15, 2011)

I loved it, they finally showed why Randy is such a douche.
I really liked the part where Sharon told him off.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 15, 2011)

It's basically their way of saying 
"We're sick of doing this shit, it's getting old. It's tiresome and monotonous, I can't pretend to enjoy this any more."

They literally are sick of it, can't remember the link but in an interview they pretty much said they're down to the wire producing each episode in a week before the premiere. They hate doing it but they're contractually obligated.
It shows too, the quality of season 15 was dreadful for the most part.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 15, 2011)

Well its been said in the past that Trey and Matt weren't getting on as well as they used to, their "Giant Monsters Attack Japan!" movie died because they couldn't agree with how they were doing it.

On one hand I could see season 15 being the last one (15 being a nice round number) but they still do some very good episodes and even their worst is better than some shows best. If they're not feeling it then sure should quit and go their separate way.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 15, 2011)

south park REALLY needs to die already, the program has gone on for way too long now.


----------



## ninditsu (Jun 15, 2011)

interpretation of meanings, where everyone gets it wrong from the author's original intent.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 17, 2011)

Apparently they aren't getting sick of doing South Park, but putting on The Book of Mormon knackered them out.



			
				jalaneme said:
			
		

> south park REALLY needs to die already, the program has gone on for way too long now.



I don't know, it seemed to be running out of steam about series 4 but then got back going strong with 5. Seems to do that every 2/3 series. But TBH it's like the Simpsons, it could be dragged out as long as they want as every episode is basically the same.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Jun 17, 2011)

While I think they are tired of the show, I know they have like 7 more episodes left in their contract later this year. Whether they finish the show after those episodes is hard to say, but I can tell the writing isn't what it used to be. I mean for a show that mocks world happenings, they should have content forever, but I think it's just kinda out of style. I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 17, 2011)

ninditsu said:
			
		

> interpretation of meanings, where everyone gets it wrong from the author's original intent.


They didn't really try to hide it, it was spelt out pretty plainly during Randy and Sharon's dialogue.


----------

